# Xcell's Second Fresh Udder



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here it is. This is her second freshening and she freshened on 3/4/09. It's her first time being filled up for the night this freshening. She is a bit uneven, I guess the kids prefer one side over the other.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sometimes i wonder how these goats walk....that's a big udder!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I got 4 1/2 cups and she wasn't even that tight! :shocked: Versus Dorcas who I only got about 2 cups from. lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Impressive! How easy is she to milk?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Very easy! She has nice big orifices and milks right down for me. It's so nice to be milking a goat who's been milked before and just stands there for you. :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome Ashley! Yes it is great to milk a seasoned girl, isn't it?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That is one awesome udder. It is wonderful to milk a girl who stands patiently huh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a sweet goat....that is one in a million ..that holds still for you....beautiful udder there..... :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well she only stands still for me. If anyone else even looks at her like they might milk her it's all over with. :ROFL: 

Showing isn't fun with her. She cowhocks and sinks down when the judge looks/touches her udder. :roll:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Impressive! :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks real nice


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

That is a really nice looking udder.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

One of these days my wife is going to walk inon me looking at these utter pictures everyone posts and wonder if this is an ADULT site for goats. :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well she only stands still for me. If anyone else even looks at her like they might milk her it's all over with. :ROFL:
> 
> Showing isn't fun with her. She cowhocks and sinks down when the judge looks/touches her udder.


 Goats can be one person goats....that is very true..... :ROFL:

Oh that has to suck when the judge of all people touches her and she does that.... .... I can imagine how you feel.......... :doh: :help:



> One of these days my wife is going to walk inon me looking at these utter pictures everyone posts and wonder if this is an ADULT site for goats. :shocked:


 Bob ...you are so funny... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, but Bob.........I really don't think she'd mind these girls! :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoa!!! :shocked: Nice capacity on her!! Bet she'd get some milk stars super easy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wahoo! It was even nicer looking today. More even. I am so thrilled with this udder! She gave me about 4 1/2 cups again today.

I really can't wait to see what her daughter's udder, Angie, looks like once she freshens. I think you got a really nice milker Stacey! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great capacity. Are you going to try to get a milking star for her?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't do milk test this year. I read a lot about it, but it was just too much with everything else that is going on around here. If there are any one day tests I will defiantly sign her and Anna up for it.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We are going on test this year- I just sent all my testing supervisor paperwork in- I didnt read up about one day testing since we are doing 305, but maybe I could test you? :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

HOLY WHOAH! That udder is huge ... and beautiful :thumb: 

Yes please, I'll take three :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Addie, but I think a one day test needs to be at a show. Are you doing owner sampling or group test?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We are going on group test with Bonnie and Joanne (and there are two other members who may or may not be on the group test too)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm.. Well maybe I will test next year. I sure would like to do it, but it seems like a lot of effort. Sending in the scale, separating kids for 24 hours, buying the measuring stick, getting the official milk dipper, finding someone trained to test, ect. :sigh: :help: lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I got 5 cups today!! :shocked: :dance:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

5 CUPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

WHoa WOW huge utters


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very big and nice udder..........  :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW :shocked:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Never show pictures of utters to non goat people My hubby is still talking about it


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Impressive!!


----------

